# Anyone use a 3/4 HT clipper blade?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy clip on combs? Then you can get a lot of different sizes to try out different lengths. I know Pet Edge sells them individually now. I'd probably go that route unless you just want to try the blade.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't like the longer blades. They just don't seem to create a nice smooth look! I agree with the Wahl SS combs! Anything longer than a 4F and I use a comb.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

I love my 3/4 and my 5/8, but it depends on their coat. On your red girls it should look wonderful. 

Mary


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

as long as you don't confuse the 3/4 H/T (3/4" long) blade with the 3 3/4 (1/2" long) blade then sure! I haven't used it, but I do LOVE my 5/8" H/T blade and use it all the time on regular dogs...
BUT in saying that, for the cost you're probably just as good to get the full set of stainless steel wahl blades and having a lot more range right up to an inch long... You need a 30 blade (or a 15 or 10 works ok too) to go under them though.


Here's some dogs I do with the 5/8" blade (a mere 1/8" shorter than the 3/4" blade)








(body and legs are done with 5/8, head is done by hand)

legs & head scissored, 5/8 on entire body though:









same again, different dog but same trim as above









and if you're on facebook, I have some on there I've done with the 5/8 on their bodies too:
The Dogs Body's Photos - Before & After | Facebook
The Dogs Body's Photos - Before & After | Facebook


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are wanting a nice longer trim in the EASIEST manner possible, get those stainless snap on combs over a 9, 10, 15 or 30 blade. If you like to struggle and pull and want to try it with one of those new longer blades, try it, but I thing for the same price...$35-ish, you accomplish more in a quicker time. I try everyone once and thats all I ever used it. I was given a big bag of blades to use for my input....every company and nearly ever blade. I was MOST excited to try the super long blades. I was sooooo dissapointed.


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought the 3/4ht last year and I love it. I use it on all my poodles It leaves them with a nice length and works quick and smoothly. I have tried using combs and they get stuck in the coat no matter how well brushed out they fall off and the look is real choppy. I have the plastic combs so maybe that is the problem. Anyway I have gotten my moneys worth out of that blade.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE my Wahl SS blades. They are smooth (I make sure Vinnie is completely COMBED out before starting) and produce a nice smooth cut. I have read, however, that you are only supposed to put them on a 30 blade, so that's all I ever use them with. I only use them when taking large amounts of hair off of his body, otherwise, I scissor him.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I love my *3 3/4*FC Andis (ultraedge, it leaves hair 13mm long) I have no problem with it going through as long as he's combed out etc. 
I use it on his body. Here he is before and after. The before pic was about 3 weeks growth;


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

alienz, yes your problem is the plastic combs; they aren't worth the plastic they're made from! lol! Stainless steel ones are like comparing chalk and cheese; there's no competition at all.

But in saying that, I still prefer to use my 5/8" blade than my 5/8" snap on comb! The 3 3/4 blade is shorter than the 5/8HT, but the 3/4HT is longer.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I love the 3/4 HT blade. takes a while to get used to it, but nice when you do. I only buy the Full tooth blades.
I know I'm dating myself, but I remember when the longest blade was a 5 and all they came in was skip tooth. When the 4 came out I hated it, didn't leave a smooth finish, etc.
If we wanted longer coat we used a double duck plastic snap on comb. Ahhhh how times have changed....for the better <BG>


----------

